# Red bloodparrot fishes nose is eroding



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 8 red blood parrots(others are fine) in a 30 gallon tank(Yes I know its crowded) and 2 1 inch plecos. It's been a while since one of it's noses started to erode and now its starting to get close to the eye so I need quick help. The pH is 6ish ammonia,nitrite,nitrate are 0 except for nitrate which is like .26


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh and by the way it has at least had this for about a month and every site I visited is very lazy. No other fishes are infected they're all fine.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

What test kit are you using? How often do you maintain your tank? The results seem unclear to me. For a tank with 8 blood parrots, nitrates shouldn't be zero unless you're doing 100% water change all the time.:?

As for the erosion, it's HITH or hole in the head. Is the poo whitish and stringy as well? If so, it's a case of internal parasites, otherwise this would be nutrient deficiency. What food do you feed them? Use metronidazole for this case with 250 mg tablet per 15-20 gallons.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

The difference between the first and last picture is very evident. Which was taken first?

I have to agree with Lupin, I think it is hole in the head disease as well. Usually cause by poor diet, poor water quality, and vitamin deficiencies.

Lupin's questions need to be answered, also, here's the medication lupin suggested, https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4821&Ne=40000&R=8145&N=2004+113018
Might want to pick that up.


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if the poo is white and stringy but i think its probably had HITH for a month now so wouldn't it be dead by now if it had a internal parasite?

I'll recheck the water again...gotta go out to check the nitrate, ammonia ,etc. because I don't have those...only got pH =). 

My dad told me we pay for the cleanest water so its not the water problem the food I feed it is I really don't know its some asian kind but its made just for Red Blood Parrot fishes I could put a pick of the fish food if you would like.
Help quick please =) The hole is growing closer to its eye =(

The picture with the biggest hole is the current one.
How should the medicine be used? With other fish or without cause I dont' have another tank that has a filter or anything so only got 1 tank


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok I got my results pH is 6.2 nitrite 0 nitrate is 20 ammonia 0

I couldn't find that kind of medicine but I found Aquarium Pharmaceuticals General Cure http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...artial&Ntk=All&pc=1&N=0&Ntt=general cure&Np=1
which is that one...
the person at PetSmart make me feel unsafe using this medication...saying that my fishy might die....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

wildboitoday said:


> I'm not sure if the poo is white and stringy but i think its probably had HITH for a month now so wouldn't it be dead by now if it had a internal parasite?


They will eventually as they waste away.


> My dad told me we pay for the cleanest water so its not the water problem the food I feed it is I really don't know its some asian kind but its made just for Red Blood Parrot fishes I could put a pick of the fish food if you would like.
> Help quick please =) The hole is growing closer to its eye =(


No tank water is perfectly clean. What foods did you feed them?


> How should the medicine be used? With other fish or without cause I dont' have another tank that has a filter or anything so only got 1 tank


Pound the tablet to powder and mix it with water in a glass and stir it. Then pour the contents in the tank. You really have to treat the whole tank if a lot of fish have similar situations. Watch your water parameters regularly. Most metronidazole are found in antibiotics which can harm the biological filtration.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

wildboitoday said:


> Ok I got my results pH is 6.2 nitrite 0 nitrate is 20 ammonia 0
> 
> I couldn't find that kind of medicine but I found Aquarium Pharmaceuticals General Cure http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...artial&Ntk=All&pc=1&N=0&Ntt=general cure&Np=1
> which is that one...
> the person at PetSmart make me feel unsafe using this medication...saying that my fishy might die....


If your water parameters are beyond expectations and meds overdosed, your fish will definitely die. Your water parameters are fine. Follow the instructions of the med you linked here carefully and you'll be fine.


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

The food I feed them is once again I'm not sure but they're little red pellets


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

more pictures 
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy011.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy010.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy009.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy008.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy005.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy003.jpg
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy001.jpg


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

wildboitoday said:


> more pictures
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy011.jpg
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy010.jpg
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i234/wildboitoday_93/fishy009.jpg
> ...


Have you treated it yet?


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

not yet im putting the medicine in now...I decided to change the water first and I think it hit something because part of the wound has like skin coming off


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

I think I found some white stringy poo...Theres dark poo on one end and the the rest is a white stringy thing clearish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

wildboitoday said:


> I think I found some white stringy poo...Theres dark poo on one end and the the rest is a white stringy thing clearish


Sign of HITH. Internal parasites and nutrient deficiency. Metronidazole should be used for treatment.


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

Should I continue to medicate what I bought?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I do not believe that it is "hole in the head". I looks more like a bacterial infection. Hole in the head, in my past experiences, has been exemplified by much smaller "pin prick" type holes which grow to larger "divots".
http://www.wheelchairanglingandhamradio.co.uk/images/oscar-hith.jpg

I would use a gram-negative antibiotic. I usually do not like to use chemicals to dose fish, but rather a natural solution. I would probably try PimaFix first. Remember to remove all carbon filtration and dose according to bottle instructions. Keep us informed.


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

UGH WHAT SHOULD I DO????I JUST GAVE MY FISHES THE WRONG MEDICINE( if its not hole in the head)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

wildboitoday said:


> UGH WHAT SHOULD I DO????I JUST GAVE MY FISHES THE WRONG MEDICINE( if its not hole in the head)


Wildboit, you mentioned you saw white stringy poo. This is a sign of the presence of intestinal parasites. Metronidazole works fine and will not kill the fish at all.


----------



## wildboitoday (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok well last night was the last dose I will be giving my fish and it seems to be better. Tomorrow I'll be changing the water 25% of it


----------

